# تعلم برنامج ماستر كام



## ssahir (18 يوليو 2009)

بسم الله الرحمان الرحيم

اليكم بعض دروس باللغة الفرنسية 
اتمنئ ان تستفيدوا منها​


----------



## imad04 (18 يوليو 2009)

merci mon frire aziz


----------



## ssahir (18 يوليو 2009)

*suite*

********تتمة دروس*********​


----------



## عزام محمد عمر ناجي (20 يوليو 2009)

مشكور الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## ssahir (18 أغسطس 2009)

****** شكرا اخي ******


----------



## الشكرجي (13 نوفمبر 2009)

الى الاخ العزيز بارك الله فيك والى كافة الاخوان رجاء
نرجو ان تكون المشاركات في اللغة الانكليزية حتى يتسنى للجميع ااستفادة ولكم جزيل الشكر واللامتنان 

الشكرجي


----------



## محمد سعيدعبد (9 فبراير 2010)

شكر يا اخى الكريم على هذا المعلومات القيمة


----------



## delta_egypt_100 (9 فبراير 2010)

شكر يا اخى الكريم


----------



## دودو سعيد (10 فبراير 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووور يا اخي الكريم


----------



## vip man (14 فبراير 2010)

مشاركة قيمة اتمنى إن كان هناك المزيد من التمارين ان تضعها حتى تعم الفائدة


----------



## mkhader333 (23 أبريل 2010)

*محمود خضر*

استخدام برنامج الماستر كام


----------



## mkhader333 (23 أبريل 2010)




----------



## منتصر المالكي (21 يناير 2011)

في الحقيقة اشكرك اخي الكريم والزميل العزيز على هذه المشاركة القيمة واتمنى ان تكون باللغة الانكليزية او العربية


----------



## فاروق فؤاد2000 (15 فبراير 2011)

ياعم عوزنه عربي


----------



## iphone4 (22 فبراير 2011)

*مشكوووووووووووووور*


----------



## abuahmed22 (9 مارس 2011)

مشاركة قيمة الف شكر


----------



## tito_dz (10 مارس 2011)

تشكر يا اخي علي الطرح بالفرنسيه .


----------



## afaak (11 مارس 2011)

مشكور


----------



## tito_dz (12 مارس 2011)

بارك الله فىك اخى في انتضار المزيد


----------



## kemoalkemo (18 أكتوبر 2011)

الله يسامحك , صدقني فرحت يوم لقيت ضالتي , وخربت الفرحة باللغة الفرنسي , كمل الجميلة وخلها بالعربي أو الانجليزي


----------



## محمد النماصي (20 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا اخي العزيز


----------



## ahmaddybo (17 مارس 2014)

thnk you my daer :14:


----------



## أحمد رأفت (25 أبريل 2014)

مشــــــــــــــــــــــــــــكور على مجهودك بس ياريت لو فى نسخة انجليزى


----------



## azaharna (4 مايو 2014)

مشكورر


----------

